# FreeBSD 10 and conflicting packages



## KernelPanic (Jan 28, 2014)

pgkng newbie question:

In my testing of FreeBSD10 I wanted to try out kde4. I ran `pkg install x11/kde4`  which resulted in net-im/kopete-kde4 being installed too. kopete depends on security/libotr3 Unfortunately, I also want to use net-im/pidgin with security/pidgin-otr which depends on security/libotr These two ports conflict. Since this conflict has been a known issue on the mailing lists since 2012, I'm guessing its not going to get fixed.

Am I forced to unroll everything I installed and go back to using the ports tree to avoid net-im/kopete-kde4? Or will pkgng be okay if I just forcefully delete it and its dependencies and proceed on my way?


----------

